# Used p2c...help to find...



## _velodoc_ (Dec 26, 2007)

My gf wants to get a used (preferably) p2c frameset for her Ironman races. Does anyone know of a good site to possibly find one (checked eBay already, no luck) , I've googled them but not with much luck.
Thanks!


----------



## cocoboots (Apr 13, 2006)

how much are you looking to spend and what size are you looking for?


----------



## _velodoc_ (Dec 26, 2007)

cocoboots said:


> how much are you looking to spend and what size are you looking for?


I'm not sure what is her upper $ limit is just yet, I should have known already,sorry. Size wise I was thinking she would probably be a 56. she's 5'10" with a 31" inseam. I am 6' and my Soloist is a 56, but it is a full blown crit bike and I built it smaller for handling reasons. I'm not very familiar with tri bike sizing though, any help would be appreciated...


----------



## trek_FL (Apr 7, 2006)

*Keep an Eye on E-Bay Listings*

velodoc:
I recommend you keep an eye on the E-bay listings. New listings turn over pretty quickly. I would guess one will show up within a few weeks.

As far as sizing, my experience is that the Cervelo frames run a bit large. I am 6'-3" and I ride a 58 (P3C). The best thing to do would be for your G/F to get a fitting (even if she had to pay for that separately it would be worth it). Or, if she already has another similar tri frame that she likes and that fits, transfer the dimensions to the Cervelo - some care is needed here due to the unusual frame geometery (see the Cervelo website and their description of "effective top tube length").

Good luck.


----------



## _velodoc_ (Dec 26, 2007)

trek_FL:

Thanks, that helps, especially about the sizing...


----------



## _velodoc_ (Dec 26, 2007)

cocoboots said:


> how much are you looking to spend and what size are you looking for?


cocoboots:

she wants a 54 with 78deg seat tube angle and is looking to spend about $1000


----------



## simplyhankk (Jan 30, 2008)

i love P2C! P2C >P3C


----------

